# Please help me figure this out...



## deputydad23 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have an antique snuff bottle which was given to me by my mother. My mother was friends with a lady who owned an antiques shop and was given the bottle as a birthday gift one year. Since I can recall, I have always been intrigued by this bottle and as a birthday gift to me a few years back she passed it down. I know its a snuff bottle, however I do not know the age or the material its made from. I originally thought this was ivory, now I question it and think it could be bone. The artwork is very detailed and I am assuming that this is pre 1900 however I could be wrong. I know enough to know this is not a reproduction I just do not know enough to place a date on this piece. I spoke with an appraiser over the phone once and was told that these could be worth upwards of 10K depending on what you have, however I have no idea what mine is or what it could even be worth. If someone has some knowledge and could please educate me, I would love to know. Also just out of curiosity what would something like this go for in an auction just in case I was wanting to sell it later on down the road. Thanks everyone for your time and help!

 Brandon
 Northern CA


----------



## deputydad23 (Sep 8, 2011)

here is another picture of the stopper and the tiny wooden spoon attached the entire bottle is approx 3 1/2" tall and very light. Thr ring around the lid appears to be brass or copper possibly. 

 Thanks again!

 Brandon
 Northern CA


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Brandon,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for showing us your snuff.

 You have a Chinese snuff bottle there. I don't think it's ivory, either. Chinese snuff bottles are not our strong suit here at A-BN. We do have a knowledgeable member on Chinese snuffs, but he does not come here that often.

 I'd point you towards The Snuff Bottle Forum for a better characterization of exactly what you have.


----------



## deputydad23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for pointing me in the right direction. I appreciate your time!


----------



## splante (Sep 8, 2011)

no clue but a very cool bottle thanks for showing it


----------



## springhead (Sep 8, 2011)

Plastic made to look like cinnabar... very common and inexpensive. If you look closely you will see tiny air bubbles in the material.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2011)

> Plastic made to look like cinnabar...


 
 Hey springhead,

 I'm not quite sure if you're talking about his piece, or the stopper on the modern one I put up. If his, wouldn't it be a reddish color, as Cinnabar, that I've seen, has always been red.




From.




From.


----------



## springhead (Sep 9, 2011)

The Chinese used a white lacquer also... I assumed it was called cinnabar... I'm probably wrong. The vases and plate cinnabar looking things come in black, red and white.... It;s all the same... plastic resin made to look like carved cinnabar lacquer.


----------



## springhead (Sep 9, 2011)

The red one you posted Surfaceone is the same. Commonly seen at antique shows and flea markets among the fake Chinese stuff. I call them fake because that is what they are. Recent productions made to fool people.Up there with the bronzes and jades but not as clever... heh...


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 9, 2011)

Do the needle test. Heat up a needle with a lighter and push it into an inconspicuous area. If it goes in, be disappointed, its plastic. 

 For any high priced item, I shoot 8-10 emails with pics to auction galleries and ask for a free rough estimate. I buy storage units so this method is great for all the unique or hard to price items.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  springhead
> 
> The Chinese used a white lacquer also... I assumed it was called cinnabar... I'm probably wrong. The vases and plate cinnabarÂ looking things come in black, red and white.... It;s all the same... plastic resin made to look like carved cinnabar lacquer.


 
 Hey Don,

 You know what happens when assuming. First it's plastic, and now lacquer, and back to plastic... Cinnabar, there's no "black" or "white" about it, just red. I've actually got a little experience with lacquer ware, as my late mother collected it.

 "Lacquered art pieces have been produced in China for many centuries.  Lacquer is produced from the sap of the lac tree, which is commonly found in central and southern China.  Various pigments are added to the resulting lacquer to change its color, and then the lacquer is applied in many coats to an art object.  After many coats, the lacquer is carved, producing unique designs, patterns, and subjects.  One lacquer, which was prominent throughout China, was cinnabar lacquer, which was made by mixing a seemingly innocuous mineral called cinnabar with lacquer.  Cinnabar lacquer was used on a wide variety of pieces ranging in size from jewelry pieces to large ceramic or metal vases. 

 Cinnabar is a mineral that appears near volcanoes or hot springs.  It is rich in mercury and, when ground into a fine powder, produces a deep red tint.  It was believed at one point that the mercury's toxic effects could be neutralized with heat, but it appears that science has proven this theory incorrect.  However, Cinnabar lacquer was produced and carved for many years before the toxic effects of mercury were discovered..." From.

 Here's an article on Spotting Fakes. With a brief excerpt for Travis:

 "Destroy a snuff bottles to prove itâ€™s fake?

 Lots of people talk about the "hot pin test"; plastic will generally melt under a heated pin, but ivory, coral, and harder natural materials wonâ€™t. Beware of this test, as you will likely damage the bottle, genuine or not. And some genuine materials like amber would be damaged regardless by a heated pin. Yes, many plastics will melt under a heated pin, but itâ€™s an awfully harsh way to determine what is real or fake. Almost anyone will be able to spot the fakes with a little experience and patience."





From.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 12, 2011)

from the coloring of the pic, it looks like Ox bone (if it's not a copy)...

 here's one similar to yours (haven't found your exact one yet)

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-Export-Ox-Bone-Carved-Snuff-Bottle-100-Buddha-/290399279825

 of course alibaba has copies for 6-18 bucks...

 best place for chinese/japanese marks. From what I've read, authentic (grain of salt cause it can be faked...) snuff bottles either have the makers mark or a date...usually not both. Also, most bottles were made during the Qing dynasty....

 http://gotheborg.com/marks/index_marks.htm


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 12, 2011)

won't let me edit, so a second post..

 here's a write up of fakes etc...

 http://reviews.ebay.com/Chinese-Snuff-Bottles-Avoiding-The-Fakes_W0QQugidZ10000000003022740


----------

